

After Dump, What Happens To Electronic Waste? - staticshock
http://www.npr.org/2010/12/21/132204954/after-dump-what-happens-to-electronic-waste

======
ryan42
good overview of a sick situation. I've seen pictures on boston.com/bigpicture
of those places where people cook up the PCBs.. messed up. I actually wrote a
post this morning, because my college is offering a free e-waste recycling
program sponsored by Apple where all the equipment is guaranteed to actually
be recycled and not exported to places like these.
[http://beeptc.posterous.com/indiana-university-offers-
public...](http://beeptc.posterous.com/indiana-university-offers-public-e-
waste-recy)

